# I need everyones vote on this as a forum community (Please!)



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, I have been debating about trying to make a concise directory of all of the tutorials that we use frequently, but keep getting lost in the forum.  I know that this issue has come up a few times with people trying to find tutorials but not being able to. I was thinking of putting them up on a site for ease of use so that we could all visit it...and everything is right there... 

... Obviously this would require me to either make new tutorials from the ones that are already created by users -OR- request permission from the users who created them for their work to be included on the site (of course they will be cited as the authors etc...)

Just wanted everyones thoughts on it as to whether it is something worth pursuing or not... 

I would like as many members to vote as possible so an objective decision can be made.

Thanks much! 

Ian T


----------



## Twilitr (Jan 22, 2010)

voted yes, it would be nice to have everything  in one spot.


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

thank you for your opinion  I appreciate your time!

I really think it would be a benefit to everyone to have everything in one place  this way no more searching through thousands of posts etc....

I know the "search" function on the forum pretty much doesnt get me anywhere...at least in my experience... Im always better off typing into google the thing im searching for and then "," soapmakingforum lol.... 

I wish we could improve the search function a bit too


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok.... I can seeeeeeeeeeee you... 17 people opened this thread but havent voted??? it take 2 seconds!...


----------



## Twilitr (Jan 22, 2010)

come one guys, with new members all the time it'd be nice to have easy access to everything instead of digging through threads, i know Ive done my fair share on here. Google and Bing can only do so much.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sure; very useful andnot just for the newbies! Let me know if you need anything; I do rtcp, swirls, layers, textured tops and whipped soap. Would give me a good excuse to borrow a camera, or even buy one


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Sure; very useful andnot just for the newbies! Let me know if you need anything; I do rtcp, swirls, layers, textured tops and whipped soap. Would give me a good excuse to borrow a camera, or even buy one



Sweet... well I am going to go with the benefit of the doubt ... whats that they say about customers? like if one customer complains or gives feedback it equals to a certain amount of the percentage of your customer base that feels the same way but is afraid to put forth their opinion? I think Im going to have to accept the fact that not many people are going to vote on this topic (being that I see that nearly 50 people have viewed the thread and obviously arent interested in providing feedback)... so the few opinions that I get... good stuff... Im not trying to force anyone to do what they dont want to do. I put this thread up knowing that I would get a lot of positive reactions towards it but I would like to know if anyone has anything negative or constructive criticism to say and if there are any cons involved in making a all-in-one SMF tutorial website.

Dag--

lol I am going to take you up on that!!!  If you would like (and anyone else who would like to be involved in submissions...) start to compile any information you would like to be included.... pictures or any other multimedia would be good if you have them, but I can always rig up fresh photos to a tutorial that has yet to have pics taken of them.

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 22, 2010)

I voted yes too.
But I think it's an awful lot of work for you to do Ian.


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I voted yes too.
> But I think it's an awful lot of work for you to do Ian.



well we can all work together !  Im not trying to take any credit or anything for it ...just trying to get a good resource up for everyone so we dont have to constantly dig through the forum for those awesome tutorials! 


edit.... also ... thats the benefit of being unemployed right now...Ive got alllllllllllllllLLLLLL the time in the world .... I feel like Im going stir-crazy at this point... only so much Call of Duty I can play in a day before I feel like Im going nuts lol


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 22, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you for your input (and to those who have recently voted as well)


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I voted yes too!  That would great for newbies to soapmaking like myself


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I voted yes too.
> But I think it's an awful lot of work for you to do Ian.



Ditto!


----------



## IanT (Jan 24, 2010)

lol aaaah the benefits of being unemployed.... kinda bittersweet... hopefully Massage Envy gives me a call back !... should hear by tues.


----------



## Jody (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a yes : )


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2010)

I voted "yes".


----------



## IanT (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for your input! greatly appreciated~!


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 26, 2010)

I voted yes too Ian.  The search feature is ok  :roll:  but is sometimes hard to find  exactly what you're looking for.  Btw, unemployed and bored too!


----------



## heyjude (Jan 26, 2010)

I can only see the benefits, Ian. It sounds like a great idea.   

Jude


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 26, 2010)

I doubt if I can help much, but maybe can help you search?


----------



## IanT (Jan 26, 2010)

tamarajane said:
			
		

> I doubt if I can help much, but maybe can help you search?



Absolutely!  I will take any help I can get on this project as I d like it to be a collaborative effort... in the end, its a listing to benefit us all 



Thank you all for your continued input I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Voted yes


----------



## cherylb (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just recently joined this forum, it's so informative and so many helpful people! I think it's a wonderful idea to have all tutorials in one place! I vote yes too : )....I also want to say how much I appreciate having such a great place to come and learn about soap making!


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

glad to have you here!!!!!! 

let us know if you need anything at all, we are all here to learn and teach eachother!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, Yes, Yes!

Thanks in advance for all your hard work organizing the tutorials.


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

and just so anyone has any awesome tutorials/knows of anywhere with them please forward them to me, worse case is that theyre ones im already considering , so any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... l=tutorial

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/showt ... hp?t=62607

These are THE BEST imo. Noticed Grumpy Girls pics went down


----------



## IanT (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet... I figure, for the ones that I cannot acquire permission for; I will need to use those as strictly outlines, and re-write them (into more easily understandable and descriptive terms so as not to ruffle any plagarism feathers) and either have our members who perform the steps in the tutorials submit their own pics, or do them myself and take pics ... 

sound good??

I shot an email off to Kbshimmer so we shall see what happens !! 

Keep 'em coming if anyone has any more!!

and THANKS!! youre the bestest!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Sure; very useful andnot just for the newbies! Let me know if you need anything; I do rtcp, swirls, layers, textured tops and whipped soap. Would give me a good excuse to borrow a camera, or even buy one



whipped soap tutorial?! YES PLEASE


----------



## IanT (Jan 30, 2010)

Absolutely 

any others you would like to see feeeel freeeeee to post them!


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 31, 2010)

I voted yes. Not sure if you meant just this forum(smf) or webwide?..I know it'd be heaps easier searching on here if there were only tutes posted in the tutes forums.People seem to post random questions as new topics & it all gets jumbled into a hotchpotch of allsorts which takes forever to sort thru. 
So anyhoo I think yr idea is a great one.Have so many bookmarked tutes for this n that I almost need a directory just for that! Got loads so dyu want me to just fwd them here?


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 31, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> whipped soap tutorial?! YES PLEASE



Serendipitous. I found this just today

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/coldp ... edsoap.htm

Theres a link to Nizzy's on that site but here's the direct one

http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm


----------



## IanT (Jan 31, 2010)

absolutely!!! please feel free to forward me anything you have as far as link etc... Im not restricting it to only here on the forum, Im trying to get tutorials from everywhere, so we have a comprehensive listing of everything that you could ever want as far as tutorials are concerned. It will be a listing that can be constantly updated should new ones be formulated as well! 

I have even gone to other forums and asked members for the rights to their tutes as well.... 

so keep em coming!!!


Thanks for the two links too!... I am adding them to the list of "to get permissions""  thanks!


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ian I reckon I'd even be over the moon with a directory of links to the tutes. Some of them are really complex so my hat's off to you for taking all this on. 3 cheers for Ian!!   

Here's some more links....

Silicone Mould Liner

http://www.tortugasoaps.com.au/supplise.html

Lining Moulds with paper-few different ways

http://www.pvsoap.com/step_by_step_inst ... for_li.htm

http://www.chestnutfarms.com/Soap_and_s ... /index.htm

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/lin ... molds.html


----------



## IanT (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet!!! Thanks!!! If anyone has any more...keep them coming!! 

I cant wait to get all of these together, so far I have permission to use at least 10 or so...  so thats good stuff


----------



## ewepootoo (Feb 5, 2010)

I voted yes. Steve


----------



## Lindy (Feb 5, 2010)

Another yes here....


----------



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

Alrighty! Now announcing the "soft opening" of www.SMFtutorials.com

still in the process of adding more, but there are quite a few on there that are already useful! I hope they serve to help everyone out in finding awesome information as opposed to having to scour the internet for tutorials, they can all be collectivized into one place! 

Enjoy!


ps.... and please, if you have any tutorials that you refer to and think theyd be a nice addition, email the information to [email protected]

Warm Regards, 

IanT


----------

